# Sightseer Lounge Open? - Coast Starlight



## Jayeeee (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey everyone! I have been on the Capitol limited and Northeast Regional since COVID started and both of those had their lounges and seating areas completely closed (like not half seating, nobody allowed to sit down). Anybody been on the Coast Starlight recently who can shed any light on whether it is open right now? Or just any other observations about that particular train during this current situation? Thanks!!! 

PS Also going to be on the Crescent soon so if anyone has some crescent-specific advice I would really appreciate


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 29, 2020)

I can confirm that the Sightseer Lounge car is on the Coast Starlight. Some trains have lost their cars, like the Eagle and the Cap.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 30, 2020)

Lonestar648 said:


> I can confirm that the Sightseer Lounge car is on the Coast Starlight. Some trains have lost their cars, like the Eagle and the Cap.


So not only do you not get the real food but you get no sightseer car and you still pay the same price. Arrggghhh!


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Lonestar648 said:


> I can confirm that the Sightseer Lounge car is on the Coast Starlight. Some trains have lost their cars, like the Eagle and the Cap.


The best part of the train, almost.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 4, 2020)

I found that the SWC and the CZ still have their Sightseer cars. Watching the live feed cameras I can see people some days not every time sitting in the car, so it is not closed off to passengers. Not sure the seating arrangement, like every other booth so no one sits next to another. Just FYI I saw three coaches on the SWC and two on the CZ. Both were carrying two full sleepers, no transition or baggage cars.

updated 12/5. SWC had a Trans dorm, 3 Sleepers, Dc, SSL, 3 Coaches on 4 arriving GBB.


----------



## ja5151 (Jan 19, 2021)

I was wondering if the Sightseer lounges were open for seating, so that sounds hopeful. I'm new here -- are there some kind of live feed cameras that the public is able to see?


----------



## CTANut (Jan 20, 2021)

I went on the Southwest Chief on December 21, and the lounge was open on the upper level. The lower level was only carryout for the cafe. Lastly, only 50% of the tables are available on the upper level.


----------



## railiner (Jan 20, 2021)

ja5151 said:


> . I'm new here -- are there some kind of live feed cameras that the public is able to see?


Welcome to AU forum...

If you are asking about live feed camera's from inside the train....no...no such thing. There are several webcams showing Amtrak trains as they pass by...


----------



## caravanman (Jan 20, 2021)

ja5151 said:


> I was wondering if the Sightseer lounges were open for seating, so that sounds hopeful. I'm new here -- are there some kind of live feed cameras that the public is able to see?


Hi, 
There are many live rail web cameras to view on youtube, none of them are run by this forum, or by Amtrak itself.
You could try this link, and the "live" rail cam feeds should show up with red lettering...

https://www.youtube.com/c/VirtualRailfan/videos


----------

